# Nemesis Build



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

Warning! Complete novice attempting something he probably shouldn't do, but it's never stopped him before.........

After racing a bit this season I decided to try to build up a dedicated TT bike rather than clip aero bars on the Trek 1200, practice in them a day or two, and then wonder why I get passed in the trial (yeah, the legs DO have a lot to do with it too). Anyway, this will make a nice Winter project.

I have the following:

*Ebay purchase ($220)*
Nemesis Frame and Fork 56cm 2005
Tektro brakes and levers
Bar End shifters Dura Ace (missing the caps)
Aluminum Seatpost (probably the one that came with the bike)
Ritchey clamp on TT bars (separate R&L)

*Stuff around the house:*
Dura-Ace crank/bottom bracket 53/39
Light Wheelset I built a year or two ago
Bontrager XXX lite 100mm Stem 31.8 clamp 7 degree rise
An extra saddle or two

*Purchases from Ebay*
Ultegra 6600 FD/RD 
Cables

*Yet to purchase:*
Bullhorn Handlebars
Headset
Bar End Caps for the shifters.

The pressing questions are:

1. What Headset will work? (Remember, I've never done this before.) Will any threadless for a 1 1/8 work? 

2. The Bullhorn presents a small problem since the stem has a clamp of 31.8. Profile Design does make an oversized bar (I'm sure there are others) that should work. Any suggestions?

3. Are the end caps for the Bar End shifters fairly easy to come by?

Yes, I know I have no business doing this. I do hope to learn something along the way. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Greg


----------

